# HP Photosmart C4580 wifi - SCAN Pro et Snow Leo



## matou4 (30 Août 2009)

Bonjour, j'ai une HP Photosmart C4580 qui est au top sauf que depuis que je suis sous snow (cela me le faisait un peu sous leo) je n'arrive plus a numérise !
Je suis connecter en wifi à mon imprimante, et mon autre ordi un PC est en USB, lorsque je décide de numériser depuis le scanner, cela abouti a un échec et depuis le mac, HP scan pro ne voit pas d'imprimante connecter alors que il arrive à imprimer ! 
Que faire ? 
Suis je le seul ?

Merci d'avance !!


----------



## bricefr (30 Août 2009)

Idem ici.

Regarde pas là: http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?messageID=10074352


----------



## matou4 (30 Août 2009)

Merci mec !!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h42 ----------

Oui mais ce n'est pas la meme imprimante ... à voir 
Reinstaller la suite ? Tu as la mm que moi ? SL ?


----------



## matou4 (30 Août 2009)

un petit up !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Août 2009)

A mon avis, la réponse est dans le lien que bricefr t'a indiqué :



> HP Scan Pro does not run under 10.6. The scanner drivers are included in the OS now and with Snow Leopard you can scan from your print queue, the Print & Fax system preference, Preview, and Image Capture.



En clair, la version actuelle de HP Scan Pro ne marche pas sous Snow Leopard. Il semble en revanche qu'il soit possible d'utiliser Transfert d'images (application Apple incluse dans Mac OS X).

Donc essaie avec Transfert d'images.


----------



## matou4 (31 Août 2009)

Merciii


Attendons la nouvelle version ...


----------



## jackpote (7 Septembre 2009)

Bonsoir j'espère que quelqu'un pourra me répondre ?! 

J'ai un HP deskjet série 1000 et une autre série 2000 et aucune d'elle ne passe avec Snow léopard ... 

J'ai vraiment besoin d'imprimer des documents important ... 

Peux tu confirmer que l'imprimante HP c4580 photosmart marche bien avec Snow léopard ?! Le wifi marche aussi ? L'impression est elle facile avec l'option wifi ? 

Si uniquement les scan ne marche pas cela ne me dérange pas ... 

Merci pour une éventuelle réponse !


----------



## DarkMoineau (7 Septembre 2009)

Ma C5480 marche bien en USB.

Y compris avec les logiciels HP (???)

Mais dès que je met le Wifi, elle apparait toujours hors ligne.

Moi qui pensait que ça venait de la Livebox datant de 2006....


----------



## jackpote (7 Septembre 2009)

Merci pour cette confirmation pour l'USB qui marche bien avec SL. 

Par contre pour le Wifi tu dis que c'est a cause de ta box que cela ne marche pas ... Mais avant quand tu étais sur léopard ça marché quand meme  ? 

Merci pour votre aide ... c'est vraiment important pour moi


----------



## Pinsonmimi (18 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,

chez moi, ça ne marche pas avec l'usb (Photosmart C4580), on ne pouvait plus même lancer l'appli HP Scan à partir du mac et HP a sorti sur son site un téléchargement pour régler le problème de l'incompatibilité de Snow Leopard et HP Scan, le problème c'est que ce téléchargement permet juste à HP Scan de s'ouvrir mais ça ne marche toujours pas quand on appuie sur le bouton scanner du multifonction et quand on ouvre l'appli la fonction "numriser" est grisée et donc ne peut être utilisée.

Par contre c'est vrai que ça marche avec "Aperçu" mais il faut numériser à partir du mac et pas du scanner. Il faudrait pouvoir reparamétrer le multifonction pour qu'il lance Aperçu quand on appuie sur la touche numériser du scanner au lieu de lancer HP Scan. 

Il est impossible de joindre HP par téléphone et sur leur forum ils ne répondent pas non plus.
J'avais acheté ce multifonction exprès chez Apple pour ne pas avoir de problème d'incompatibilité... si j'avais su....


----------



## r e m y (18 Septembre 2009)

Personnellement j'attends qu'HP mette à jour son imprimante (le firmware) et les applications livrées avec , avant de passer à Snow Leopard.
Mais je pensais que c'était fait...
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...r&dlc=fr&cc=fr&product=3418707&os=219&lang=fr

Dois-je comprendre de votre message, que malgré la mise en ligne de ces nouvelles applications, on ne peut toujours pas scanner directement avec HPScan???

(d'autant que si on ne peut plus utiliser HPScan on n'a plus accès à la fonction OCR intégrée, et c'est une fonction que j'utilise souvent!)


----------



## Pinsonmimi (18 Septembre 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Personnellement j'attends qu'HP mette à jour son imprimante (le firmware) et les applications livrées avec , avant de passer à Snow Leopard.
> Mais je pensais que c'était fait...
> http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...r&dlc=fr&cc=fr&product=3418707&os=219&lang=fr
> 
> ...




moi je me suis faite d'autant plus avoir que je n'ai pas eu de problème avec le 10.6... et j'avais attendu 15 jours avant d'installer SL de voir les problèmes chez les autres. Celui là n'était mentionné nulle part et chez moi il est apparu avec ma màj 10.6.1, d'ailleurs HP sur son site dit bien que c'est une mise à jour de leur pilotes pour la 10.6.1 et en fait ce n'est la mise à jour que du HP scan et pas de leur firmware.

Pour l'OCR à ta place j'attendrais surtout que perso je n'ai encore rien vu de positif avec SL et je regrette vraiment de l'avoir installé car par contre j'ai pas mal de problème.


----------



## r e m y (18 Septembre 2009)

C'est bien le fichier dont je donne le lien que vous avez téléchargé et installé? Car d'après ce que je lis sur le site d'HP, il s'agit de l'ensemble des logiciels fournis sur le CD accompagnant l'imprimante qui ont été mis à jour pour MacOS X 10.6 (d'ailleurs ce fichier dmg fait presque 140 Mo!).

Est-ce que même avec ces versions le scan depuis l'application HP reste impossible (bouton numériser restant grisé d'après votre message précédent)?

Le fait qu'on ne puisse pas utiliser le bouton depuis l'imprimante ne me gène pas trop, vu que même sous Leopard et avec un firmware à jour, ce bouton ne fonctionne qu'une fois sur 2 (en fait j'ai l'impression que l'imprimante n'aime pas le fait que j'aie plusieurs Macs accessibles en WiFi....)


----------



## Pinsonmimi (18 Septembre 2009)

_


r e m y a dit:



			C'est bien le fichier dont je donne le lien que vous avez téléchargé et installé? Car d'après ce que je lis sur le site d'HP, il s'agit de l'ensemble des logiciels fournis sur le CD accompagnant l'imprimante qui ont été mis à jour pour MacOS X 10.6 (d'ailleurs ce fichier dmg fait presque 140 Mo!).

Est-ce que même avec ces versions le scan depuis l'application HP reste impossible (bouton numériser restant grisé d'après votre message précédent)?

Le fait qu'on ne puisse pas utiliser le bouton depuis l'imprimante ne me gène pas trop, vu que même sous Leopard et avec un firmware à jour, ce bouton ne fonctionne qu'une fois sur 2 (en fait j'ai l'impression que l'imprimante n'aime pas le fait que j'aie plusieurs Macs accessibles en WiFi....)
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...

_
oui c'est bien ce fichier, et chez moi le bouton a toujours marché que ce soit en usb ou en wifi puisque j'ai également un PC portable de connecté dessus.


----------



## Volkan (22 Septembre 2009)

Après téléchargement des 146,3 Mo, et l'installation

Le scanner fonctionne à nouveau.


----------



## r e m y (22 Septembre 2009)

Volkan a dit:


> Après téléchargement des 146,3 Mo, et l'installation
> 
> Le scanner fonctionne à nouveau.




Il fonctionne aussi bien en WiFi qu'en usb? Et via l'utilitaire fourni par HP?
et la fonction d'OCR est donc également opérationelle?

Merci de ces compléments car j'ai vraiment besoin de ces fonctions et je ne passerai pas à Snow Leopard tant que je ne serai pas sûr de retrouver mon imprimante/scanner 100% opérationelle.


----------



## DarkMoineau (22 Septembre 2009)

Bah en USB moi tout fonctionne, même avant la mise à jour. Par contre j'ai pas testé le wifi (en même temps y a deux mètres à peine entre les deux.)


----------



## Pinsonmimi (23 Septembre 2009)

ce serait peut-être bien que ceux qui mettent que "tout fonctionne" disent ce qu"ils ont comme scanner

ne serait ce que pour volkan, qui parle d'un téléchargement de 149 Mo alors que le mien n'en fait que 138, dise quelle machine il a.


----------



## Pinsonmimi (25 Septembre 2009)

_


DarkMoineau a dit:



			Bah en USB moi tout fonctionne, même avant la mise à jour. Par contre j'ai pas testé le wifi (en même temps y a deux mètres à peine entre les deux.)
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...

_ 

tu mets dans ta signature que tu as le 10.6 mais tu n'as pas installé le 10.6.1 parce que le problème de scanner je l'ai eu aec le 10.6.1


----------



## DarkMoineau (25 Septembre 2009)

Oups oui je n'ai pas actualisé la signature!

merci de me l'avoir montré.

Tout marche en 10.6.1


----------



## Pinsonmimi (29 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,
je reprends ce sujet qui semble délaissé depuis août. Mon problème de scanner n'a pas été résolu et j'ai lu dans les forums que Apple disait de changer de scanner.
D'ailleurs ce multifonction n'est éfinitivement plus en vente chez LDLC.
Moi j'ai acheté ce scanner il y a moins d'un an exprès chez Apple pour être sûr qu'il soit compatible et Apple ne veut pas me l'échanger.

Est-ce que depuis août certains ont trouvé une solution autre que de passer par le mac ?


----------



## r e m y (29 Décembre 2009)

Il me semble que cette multifonction C4580 fonctionne sous Snow Leopard (sans installer les drivers fournis par HP)

Quel est le problème irrésolu???

Ca m'intéresse car j'ai la même imprimante et je ne suis pas encore passé à Snow Leopard (entre autres en raison des problèmes évoqués avec ce type d'imprimante)

(A noter également que HP à publié une mise à jour "HP Photosmart AiO Full Feature Software and Drivers - Mac OS X v10.6" de 139,6 Mo en septembre 2009)


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Décembre 2009)

Nota : plus qu'une mise à jour, les paquets logiciels HP destinés à Snow Leopard doivent être installés en remplacement de l'existant (Leopard), qu'il faudra impérativement désinstaller auparavant.


----------



## Pinsonmimi (29 Décembre 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Il me semble que cette multifonction C4580 fonctionne sous Snow Leopard (sans installer les drivers fournis par HP)
> 
> Quel est le problème irrésolu???
> 
> ...



non ! ça ne marche pas sinon on ne serait pas un paquet à avoir ce problème. Maintenant si tu ne me crois pas, installe SL et tu verras, c'est le scanner qui ne fonctionne plus. La mise à jour de septembre de hp n'a rien fait. D'ailleurs il suffit d'aller sur les différents sites à commencer par LDLC pour voir que ce modèle est définitivement abandonné. On ne peut numériser qu'à partir du mac et plus à partir du scanner, certins se sont même entendu dire à la hotline Apple de changer de scanner


----------



## r e m y (29 Décembre 2009)

Mais je n'ai aucune raison de ne pas te croire!

Justement je me renseigne car je pensais qu'entre la mise à jour publiée par HP en septembre, et la mise à jour des pilotes HP de MacOS X 10.6, ça fonctionnait à nouveau... c'est la fonction permettant de lancer le logiciel de scan depuis la HP qui ne fonctionne plus? c'est bien ça?
Par contre, scanner depuis le Mac fonctionne?

(pour moi ne plus pouvoir scanner depuis la HP ne me gêne pas trop car même si ça fonctionne sous 10.5, je m'en sers peu. Cette fonction ne fait que lancer le programme HP Scan Pro sur le Mac et ensuite il faut lancer le scan depuis cette application. Je n'en vois pas trop l'utilité... )


----------



## Pinsonmimi (29 Décembre 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Nota : plus qu'une mise à jour, les paquets logiciels HP destinés à Snow Leopard doivent être installés en remplacement de l'existant (Leopard), qu'il faudra impérativement désinstaller auparavant.



tout cela a été fait il y  a 3 mois : date de la mise à jour HP qui en fait ne faisait rien du tout. Mais j'ai pas trop à me plaindre moi je n'ai que le scanner d'autres n'ont plus d'imprimantes non plus






r e m y a dit:


> Mais je n'ai aucune raison de ne pas te croire!
> 
> Justement je me renseigne car je pensais qu'entre la mise à jour publiée par HP en septembre, et la mise à jour des pilotes HP de MacOS X 10.6, ça fonctionnait à nouveau... c'est la fonction permettant de lancer le logiciel de scan depuis la HP qui ne fonctionne plus? c'est bien ça?
> Par contre, scanner depuis le Mac fonctionne?
> ...



le logiciel ocr hp ne marche plus non plus, quant aux drivers apple je ne vois pas de quoi tu parles, depuis ce problème Apple n'a rien changé et ne compte a priori pas le faire puisqu'ils disent de revendre le scanner

Bon de toute façon vu que personne n'a vraiment fait le test à savoir récupérer des données de SL plusieurs mois après sur Léopard je ne vais pas me lancer à risuqre de perdre des données. Je vais utiliser le scanner à parir du PC, c'est malheureux mais plus ça va plus d'appli passent par le PC. Entre mail qui déconne à fond c'est à croire qu'il ne faut plus acheter que des ipod chez Apple.


----------



## r e m y (29 Décembre 2009)

Ce qui est sûr c'est que Snow Leopard embarque des pilotes pour les imprimantes HP dont celle-ci et que ces pilotes ont déjà fait l'objet d'une mise à jour.

Depuis Snow Leopard, a priori, j'ai plusieurs confirmations qu'on peut imprimer et scanner avec cette imprimante WiFi sans utiliser aucun des logiciels HP.

Par contre, mes recherches cet après-midi me confirme ce que tu dis à savoir:
- le bouton "scanner vers ordinateur" de l'imprimante n'active plus rien sur le Mac (il faut scanner depuis le Mac)
- HP Scan Pro n'est plus utilisable et donc il n'y a plus d'OCR


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Décembre 2009)

HP Scan remplace HP Scan Pro. HP Scan est inclus dans le paquet logiciel mis en lien. Le module OCR aussi.

Il est préférable de désinstaller avant même de mettre à jour en Snow Leopard. Les désinstalleurs HP ont parfois tendance à trop désinstaller. Dans ce cas on prend son DVD et on réinstalle les gestionnaires d'imprimante via les installation optionnelles.


----------



## Pinsonmimi (30 Décembre 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Ce qui est sûr c'est que Snow Leopard embarque des pilotes pour les imprimantes HP dont celle-ci et que ces pilotes ont déjà fait l'objet d'une mise à jour.
> 
> Depuis Snow Leopard, a priori, j'ai plusieurs confirmations qu'on peut imprimer et scanner avec cette imprimante WiFi sans utiliser aucun des logiciels HP.
> 
> ...



tu ne fais que répéter ce que j'ai écrit et ça ne donne pas de solution. 



Moonwalker a dit:


> HP Scan remplace HP Scan Pro. HP Scan est inclus dans le paquet logiciel mis en lien. Le module OCR aussi.
> 
> Il est préférable de désinstaller avant même de mettre à jour en Snow Leopard. Les désinstalleurs HP ont parfois tendance à trop désinstaller. Dans ce cas on prend son DVD et on réinstalle les gestionnaires d'imprimante via les installation optionnelles.




et rebelote tu penses bien que j'ai fait les réinstal moi et tous ceux qui ne peuvent plus scanner.

Et non !!!! Encore une fois HP Scan ne marche pas !!!! la case "numériser" est grisée on ne peut accéder qu'avec un genre de logiciel comme "aperçu "

Par pitié !! arrêtez d'écrire pour ne donner aucune solution, imaginez que d'autres personnes comme moi cherchent des solutions et lisent ce forum et vont perdre un temps fou à lire des pages de forum sans aucune solution. 
Merci
*
Quelqu'un connaissant bien les manipes peut me dire si l'on peut installer un 6,0 par dessus un 6,2 ?*


----------



## r e m y (30 Décembre 2009)

Hé! tu respires un grand coup et tu te calmes, s'il te plaît!

Quoi que tu penses, on essaie de trouver des solutions (d'autant que je suis directement concerné! comme je l'ai dit j'attends, pour passer à Snow Léopard, d'être sûr de ne pas avoir de pb avec cette imprimante)

A priori certains n'ont aucun problème sous Snow Leopard avec cette imprimante et le nouveau paquet d'applications fournies par HP en septembre.

D'autres, comme toi visiblement, ne s'en sortent pas...

Il faudrait essayer de comprendre ce qui diffère entre ces 2 populations d'utilisateurs de SL et de cette HP!!! As-tu installé la version du firmware de l'imprimante la plus récente? As-tu bien désinstallé les logiciels HP précédents avec le désinstalleur HP (pour virer les daemon tournant en tâche de fond)? As-tu ensuite réinstallé les pilotes HP de MacOS X 10.6, (au cas où les désinstallations les ait touché)?

Mais comme visiblement tu n'es pas très coopératif (note bien que pour gueuler contre HP ou contre Apple, ce n'est aps le meilleur endroit), je pense que je vais continuer à traiter du sujet sur les forums du site HP!

(quant à revenir à 10.6.0, je ne vois pas en quoi ça règlerait ton problème...)


----------



## Pinsonmimi (30 Décembre 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Hé! tu respires un grand coup et tu te calmes, s'il te plaît!
> 
> Quoi que tu penses, on essaie de trouver des solutions (d'autant que je suis directement concerné! comme je l'ai dit j'attends, pour passer à Snow Léopard, d'être sûr de ne pas avoir de pb avec cette imprimante)
> 
> ...



laisse tomber, je vois que tu n'as pas compris. C'est sûr que ceux qui ne servent pas de leur scanner n'ont pas de problème :love: tout comme ceux qui n'utilisent pas l'ocr et qui peuvent juste passer par aperçu. Quant à dire que les autres n'ont pas de problème tu me fais marrer, comment tu le sais ? par principe quand on n'a pas de problème on n'en parle pas.

a mon vis si tu étais sûr qu'il n'y a pas de problème tu aurais installé SL depuis longtemps 

Par contre installe SL si tu veux des emm... et si le fait que ce multifonction n'est plus vendu par aucun magasin mac et est en vente uniquement à l'Apple store au danemark qui marque bien qu'il n'est valable que jusqu'à l'Os 10,5 et pour décourager encore plus donne 4 mois de délai.

Pour le 10,6 si tu n'as pas de réponse c'est pas grave, j'attends que quelqu'un qui s'y connait m'en donne, d'ailleurs je pense que je vais changer de rubrique et aller dans le forum OS X plus approprié.

Bonne continuation.

PS : Je crois que mo avatar et mon pseudo sont assez significatifs sinon achète des lunettes :style:

2e PS : tu as raison d'aller sur le forum HP d'ailleurs tu y trouveras le même sujet que j'avais ouvert en septembre et le dernier conseil n'est autre que de partitionner le disque dur en 2 et de mettre 1 partition en 10.5 et une autre en 10.6. Véridique
Effectivement le forum HP est nettement plus instructif


----------



## r e m y (30 Décembre 2009)

Désolé mais sur le forum HP, de même que sur les forums de discussion Apple il y a des utilisateurs qui réussissent à scanner par Scan Pro (et a priori à utiliser l'OCR via ScanPro) et d'autres, comme toi, qui n'y arrivent pas (avec le bouton scanner qui reste grisé).
Et si ces utilisateurs témoignent que ça marche, c'est qu'au début, lors du passage à 10.6.0 sans les mises à jour d'HP, ils avaient du mal à scanner et qu'ils ont retrouvé l'usage de Scan Pro avec la mise à jour d'HP publiée en septembre.

C'est bien parce que je voudrais comprendre ce qui les différencie que je continue à investiguer ce sujet (avant de passer à SL), pour savoir dans quelle catégorie je risque de tomber... et accessoirement à résoudre le pb.

Seul point commun (mais celui là ne me gêne pas), c'est qu'aucun ne peut utiliser le bouton "scanner" sur l'imprimante pour déclencher à distance le lancement sur le Mac de l'application Scan Pro.

PS: quant à la référence à Mimi Pinson, désolé mais je n'ai pas compris le rapport...


----------



## houlala63 (31 Décembre 2009)

Salut!
Et bonne année!
Une nouvelle version des gestionnaire d'impression est disponible en 2.3 pour les HP.


----------



## r e m y (31 Décembre 2009)

Oui... publiés par Apple le 16 novembre dernier
http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/apple/firmware_hardware/hpprinterdriversformacosxv106.html

Mais on ne saura pas si Pinsonmimi les a bien installés, pas plus qu'on ne saura si le firmware de l'imprimante a été mis à jour, ni si les anciens utilitaires HP (compatibles 10.4 et 10.5 mais pas 10.6) ont bien été supprimés avec le désinstalleur HP avant d'installer les nouveaux utilitaires réputés compatibles 10.6.

Et pourtant il faudrait avoir réponses à ces différents points pour essayer de trouver ce qui empêche le bon fonctionnement sur sa configuration.

Il y a forcément une solution, vu que certains sur les forums HP et sur les forums APple indiquent ne plus avoir de problème, alors que d'autres, comme mimipinson, ne s'en sortent pas!

Je crois qu'il va falloir que je passe l'un de mes Macs en 10.6 pour essayer de comprendre... en espérant presque me trouver dans la situation qui ne fonctionne pas (si je veux trouver la cause de ces dysfonctionnements sur certaines configurations)... parce que si je passe l'un des Macs en 10.6 et que ça marche, je n'ai aucune chance de faire avancer le schmilblick.


----------



## Pinsonmimi (31 Décembre 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> Désolé mais sur le forum HP, de même que sur les forums de discussion Apple il y a des utilisateurs qui réussissent à scanner par Scan Pro (et a priori à utiliser l'OCR via ScanPro) et d'autres, comme toi, qui n'y arrivent pas (avec le bouton scanner qui reste grisé).




va te faire embaucher chez HP de suite car "a priori" tu en sais plus qu'eux :love: car comme c'est HP Pro scan seul qui peut faire l'ocr si tu réussi à faire de l'ocr c'est que t'es vraiment très fort (surtout que tu n'as même pas installé SL):love:



houlala63 a dit:


> Salut!
> Et bonne année!
> Une nouvelle version des gestionnaire d'impression est disponible en 2.3 pour les HP.



il n'y a aucun problème d'impression et la version des pilotes pour le C4580 est la 10.3 qui date de septembre 2009 peu après la sortie de SL et depuis HP n'a rien fait de nouveau et ne compte pas le faire. C'est pour cela que certains se sont entendus dire à la hotline de changer de scanner.

Cela étant dit je pense que j'ai la solution mais vu que mon autre topic a été fermé à cause de celui-ci, je ne pourrais pas donner le résultat. Moi au moins je cherche à régler le problème pas à enquiquiner les gens en disant qu'il n'y a pas de problème alors que ce problème est confirmé et par HP et par Apple.

Bonne Année Houlala 63 et merci.


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (31 Décembre 2009)

Hello,
Bon ma réponse n'apporte rien de nouveau... ayant la même HP C4580 qui est un modèle quand même récent!! j'espère qu'Apple & HP vont proposer une mise à jour pour pouvoir scanner via le bouton de la multifonctions...  
ceci dit je n'utilisais pas cette fonction donc cela ne me dérange pas mais pour les autres... 
*Bonne année 2010 à toutes et tous *:love:


----------



## Moonwalker (31 Décembre 2009)

Petite précision :

Sur le site Apple, la mise à jour 2.3 (et les version précédente) constitue une mise à jour des gestionnaires présent sur le DVD. Télécharger et installer le dmg revient à installer une "combo" des gestionnaires d'impression de marque Hewlett-Packard. C'est la même chose pour Canon, Epson, etc... Ces mises à jour apportent entre autre le support "natif" supplémentaire concernant certains matériels.

Installer cette mise à jour ou seulement ce qui est dédié à votre équipement via le module de mise à jour, ne dispense pas de télécharger le paquet logiciel du constructeur quand il y en a un de prévu.

En l'occurrence, pour retrouver le fonctionnement d'une interface TWAIN ou celui des fonction de façade de votre matériel, il faut impérativement installer les logiciels de Hewlett-Packard lorsqu'ils existent pour Mac OS X 10.6.

P.S. : en savoir plus que le support HP est une condition de survie avec leurs matériels. Mais ce n'est pas très difficile.


----------



## r e m y (31 Décembre 2009)

Pinsonmimi a dit:


> va te faire embaucher chez HP de suite car "a priori" tu en sais plus qu'eux :love: car comme c'est HP Pro scan seul qui peut faire l'ocr si tu réussi à faire de l'ocr c'est que t'es vraiment très fort (surtout que tu n'as même pas installé SL):love:
> ....i.



Mais t'es vraiment bouché!

Je n'ai jamais dit que j'avais réussi à le faire! simplement que des utilisateurs disent qu'avec les utilitaires mis en ligne par HP en septembre pour 10.6 et avec Scan Pro (qui remplace HP ScanPro), ils ont retrouvé l'usage de cet outil HP et l'OCR inclu! basta!

Par contre d'autres, comme toi, sont toujours dans l'impossibilité de scanner depuis Scan Pro et donc n'ont pas accès à l'OCR...

Je cherche à comprendre ce qui diffère entre ces 2 catégories d'utilisateurs de Snow Leopard!


----------



## Moonwalker (31 Décembre 2009)

Remy, si tu veux vraiment savoir ce qu'il en est, tu installes Snow Leopard sur un disque externe et tu installes l'imprimante.

C'est comme cela que j'ai procédé avec tous mes périphériques avant d'installer Snow Leopard, et c'est aussi de cette façon que je teste les logiciels HP à chaque mise à jour.


----------



## r e m y (2 Janvier 2010)

Bon... j'ai suivi les conseils de MoonWalker (enfin... presque)
Vu que le résultat est positif, je vous donne l'enchainement des actions effectuées (au cas où ça ait de l'importance)
1 - clone de mon disque dur interne sur un disque externe (formatté en table GUID et HFS+)
2 - démarrage sur ce disque externe sous Leopard 10.5.8
3 - suppression des utilitaires HP avec le HP uninstalleur qui se trouve dans /Applications/Hewlett-Packard
4 - Installation de Snow Leopard 10.6.0 par mise à jour (je fais toujours des mises à jour... je n'aime pas les clean install)
5 - Applications de toutes les mises à jour proposées par mise à jour logiciel
6 - Suppression et recréation de l'imprimante HP C4580 dans les imprimantes reconnues (pref système / Imprimante et fax), ma HP ayant été trouvée par Bonjour
7 - Installation des nouveaux utilitaires HP (versions compatibles 10.6 de septembre 2009)
8 - reinstallation des dernier pilotes HP publié par Apple pour Snow Léopard en novembre (au cas où l'étape 7 ait remis des pilotes plus anciens

9 - Tests.... tout fonctionne.

je peux imprimer, scanner depuis Aperçu (par exemple) mais aussi depuis HP Scan (et bénéficier de l'OCR)

par contre, l'appui sur le bouton scan sur l'imprimante, ne lance pas l'utilitaire HP Scan sur le Mac (mais ça je n'utilise jamais car je n'en vois pas l'intérêt, vu qu'il faut de toutes façons passer sur le Mac pour lancer effectivement le scan. Ce bouton, quand il fonctionne sous Leopard, permet  juste d'économiser le click sur HP Scan Pro dans le dock...). Cela dit, le jour où je passerai effectivement sur Snow Leopard (en mettant à jour mon disque interne), je creuserai ce point... soit il n'y a plus de daemon en tâche de fond pour intercepter ce signal envoyé par l'imprimante (et là c'est mort...), soit il y a juste un bug dans ce daemon qui cherche à lancer HP Scan Pro alors que cette application a changé de nom pour HP Scan (et là ça ne doit pas être grand chose  corriger)...

Donc ça fonctionne...
par contre je suis déçu car je ne sais toujours pas pourquoi chez certains ça bloque.


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (2 Janvier 2010)

Salut,

J'ai la C4580 de HP et j'ai installé les derniers drivers Apple du mois de novembre mais lorsque je scan et que je relance ma session ou le mac j'ai un dossier "Recovered Files" dans la corbeille. 

Ce qui indique que ce sont des fichiers temporaires laissés par une application qui a peut-être quittée soudainement. Tapez "dossier récupérés" dans l'aide du Finder pour avoir une définition exact.

Ca vous fait ça aussi ? je viens de scanner je relance la session et un dossier "Recovered Files" apparaît dans la corbeille...

Merci pour votre aide car je ne sais plus quoi faire


----------



## r e m y (2 Janvier 2010)

J'ai aussi souvent des dossiers Recovered Files dans la corbeille quand je redémarre.... Ca n'a rien d'anormal!

Quels types de fichiers s'y trouve?


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (2 Janvier 2010)

r e m y a dit:


> J'ai aussi souvent des dossiers Recovered Files dans la corbeille quand je redémarre.... Ca n'a rien d'anormal!
> 
> Quels types de fichiers s'y trouve?



Hello,

Un fichier .txt il me semble... curieux j'avais pas ça sous Léopard...


----------



## r e m y (2 Janvier 2010)

Je suis toujours sous Leopard (j'y suis revenu après mes essai de mise à jour via un disque externe)... et c'est bien sous Leopard que j'ai ces dossiers Recovered Files dans la corbeille au démarrage.

Souvent des fichiers temporaires msclip (microsoft je suppose... venant de Word), mais parfois aussi des fichiers temporaires indéterminés.


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (2 Janvier 2010)

Merci remy pour ta réponse j'ai dû en avoir sous Leopard mais j'ai pas fais attention je pense...   Pourquoi tu ne passes pas sous Snow ? moi j'y suis depuis 1 semaine je le trouve beaucoup plus rapide !!  Bonne soirée


----------



## abglans (6 Février 2010)

bonjour,
le problème de numérisation avec mon imprimante hp photosmart C4580 suite à l'installation de snow léopard est résolu.J'ai téléchargé l'update sur le site de HP et tout est résolu.
Merci aux personnes du forum grâce auxquelles j'ai pu y arriver


----------



## Pinsonmimi (6 Février 2010)

abglans a dit:


> bonjour,
> le problème de numérisation avec mon imprimante hp photosmart C4580 suite à l'installation de snow léopard est résolu.J'ai téléchargé l'update sur le site de HP et tout est résolu.
> Merci aux personnes du forum grâce auxquelles j'ai pu y arriver





on peut savoir quel update tu as téléchargé et de quand il date stp ?

et quand tu dis que ton problème est résolu ça veut dire que tu peux numériser à partir du scanner juste en appuyant sur le bouton sans avoir à passer par le mac ?


----------



## alessmuse (30 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

pour confirmer, comme abglans, j'ai également résolu le problème du scanner qui ne voulait plus scanner sous SL, en téléchargeant les pilotes de mises à jour sur le site HP et cela pour une imprimante HP photosmart C4380. En souhaitant que ceux qui ne s'en sortaient pas plus haut cet hiver aient résolu leur problème cet été!....

Bon été à tous


----------



## Pinsonmimi (30 Juillet 2010)

et tu peux scanner directement à partir du scanner en appuyant sur le bouton ? ou bien en passant par aperçu via ton mac ?

J'espère que tu seras plus sympa que Abglans qui n'a même pas daigné répondre.


----------



## alessmuse (30 Juillet 2010)

OUI, cela marche aussi! je pensais que non mais en fait, je sélectionnais mal mon imprimante sur le petit écran de l'imprimante elle même! (je devais sûrement faire cette erreur sous léopard car je n'y arrivais pas). En ce qui me concerne, il y a trois petits boutons alignés verticalement : de haut en bas un bleu, un gris, un turquoise, il faut appuyer sur le gris, l'imprimante sélectionne l'ordinateur qu'elle capte, et cela numérise!


----------



## Pinsonmimi (30 Juillet 2010)

Mais tu as un C4380, nous on parle des C4580


----------



## alessmuse (30 Juillet 2010)

http://welcome.hp.com/country/fr/fr/support.html

sur ce lien, tu coches "téléchargement de pilotes et logiciels",  tu mets dans la fenêtre appropriée le modèle de ton scanner (moi je me suis aidée de leur guide de recherche pour mettre le nom exact du produit), et là, ils indiquent les mises à jours de pilotes disponibles, et tu les télécharges. Je te donne ce lien-là général d'aide car celui plus précis de mon produit concerne une HP C4380 et je crois me rappeler en lisant la discussion que ce n'est pas ton produit. J'espère que cela marchera pour toi!

essaie ça (j'ai tapé ton model... titre du post... pardon!)
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...9&lc=fr&cc=fr&dlc=fr&sw_lang=&product=3418707
tu verras en haut à droite ton model sélectionné, télécharge les trois pilotes!


----------



## r e m y (11 Juin 2011)

Lion arrive en juillet.... j'espère que les pilotes HP vont être mis à jour rapidement car comme je vais être contraint de passer à Lion (pour pouvoir m'inscrire à iCloud et ainsi garder mes adresse mails en mac.com et me.com), je ne voudrais pas être obligé de changer d'imprimante!


----------



## Pinsonmimi (12 Juin 2011)

r e m y a dit:


> Lion arrive en juillet.... j'espère que les pilotes HP vont être mis à jour rapidement car comme je vais être contraint de passer à Lion (pour pouvoir m'inscrire à iCloud et ainsi garder mes adresse mails en mac.com et me.com), je ne voudrais pas être obligé de changer d'imprimante!




Bonjour,
ce serait bien de savoir ce que ça va donner avec Lion car moi le scan de ma C4580 ne marche toujours pas depuis SL. 
Je me demande s'il y a un espoir qu'il marche avec Lion


----------



## DarkMoineau (12 Juin 2011)

Vraiment? Moi ça marchait... Quand la 4580 fonctionnait.


----------



## r e m y (2 Août 2011)

Maintenant que Lion est disponible, sait-on si la HP C4580 fonctionne sous Lion?

Lion intègre-t-il les bons pilotes?

L'application HP ScanPro fonctionne-t-elle ou doit-onattendre une éventuelle mise à jour d'HP ?


----------



## Pinsonmimi (2 Août 2011)

r e m y a dit:


> Maintenant que Lion est disponible, sait-on si la HP C4580 fonctionne sous Lion?
> 
> Lion intègre-t-il les bons pilotes?
> 
> L'application HP ScanPro fonctionne-t-elle ou doit-onattendre une éventuelle mise à jour d'HP ?




merci d'avoir posé la question 

mais hélas mon petit doigt me dit que cette imprimante ne marchera jamais avec un mac  

Pour une fois que j'achetais une imprimante chez Apple pour être sûre des compatibilités, c'est râté !!


----------



## r e m y (2 Août 2011)

j'ai trouvé cette page du support HP (grâce à un contributeur des forums de discussion Apple)

Elle répond à mes interrogations.

La série C4500 est supportée par Lion, mais désormais la seule option pour scanner (comme pour tous les scanneurs HP semble-t-il) est de passer par Preview, Image Capture ou le bouton Numériser de la file d'attente d'impression.

l'application HPScan n'est pas supportée par Lion (et je comprends de la page de HP, qu'il ne faut pas attendre une mise à jour)

C'est bien dommage car cette application a bien d'autres options que celles fournies par le pilote intégré à MacOS X (une fonction de reconnaissance de caractères notamment, ou la possibilité de scanner plusieurs pages d'affilée pour n'en faire qu'un seul et même document PDF...)

Bon encore une raison de plus pour ne pas passer à Lion et garder mon iMac sous SnowLeopard


----------



## Pinsonmimi (2 Août 2011)

C'est sûr que HP ne fera rien vu que ça marche très bien sur PC.

Pour les OCR c'est définitivement rapé... 

Si je pouvais je repasserais sous Snow tout court....


----------



## diukinette (3 Août 2011)

Bonjour, 
J'ai récemment formaté mon macbook, le mange disque ne fonctionne plus mais bon il jouait déjà des siennes avant... (je ne peux donc utiliser le cd d installation qui n'est pas du tout reconnu sur le bureau)

là j'ai un gros soucis, je voudrais imprimer des choses très importante mais je ne trouve pas le pilote de mon imprimante.

J'habite dans un village paumé et n'ai aucune autre solution.

Sur le site de HP, on le trouve il n'y a pas de soucis mais on ne peut le télécharger, je galère depuis hier... 
le nom du fichier est : HP_Installer_PSC4500_v9.8.dmg
Mon imprimante est une HP photosmart C4580.
Mille Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Pinsonmimi (3 Août 2011)

et si tu télécharges à cette adresse en cliquant juste sur le nom du fichier, ça ne marche pas ?

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...ex&lc=fr&softwareitem=mp-61314-1&tmp_docname=

D'où l'importance de sauvegarder avec time machine surtout que maintenant il existe des disques durs externes vraiment pas chers

PS : par curiosité tu as fait comment pour réinstaller le système si tu n'as plus de lecteur de DVD ?


----------



## velma (18 Octobre 2011)

hi I find and worked this hp photosmart c4580 driver mac for write in CD or DVD.(compatible photosmart 4500 series)


----------



## Pinsonmimi (27 Novembre 2011)

J'ai installé Lion et ça *MARCHE* !!! quand on appuie sur le bouton de l'imprimante pour scanner, ça scanne et l'image s'ouvre sur le mac. Le problème c'est que c'est "Aperçu" qui s'ouvre automatiquement au lieu d'être HPScan. Il doit y avoir une manipe à faire mais je ne la trouve pas. A moins qu'ils n'aient trouvé que cet astuce pour que ça fonctionne.


----------



## r e m y (27 Novembre 2011)

C'est normal et ça fonctionne déjà comme ça avec SnowLeopard quadn on scanne en appuyant sur le bouton scan de l'imprimante:
 le scan est réalisé en tâche de fond puis l'image obtenue est ouverte par Aperçu (le scan étant déjà fait, il n'est pas utile d'ouvrir HPScan)


----------



## Pinsonmimi (27 Novembre 2011)

r e m y a dit:


> C'est normal et ça fonctionne déjà comme ça avec SnowLeopard quadn on scanne en appuyant sur le bouton scan de l'imprimante:
> le scan est réalisé en tâche de fond puis l'image obtenue est ouverte par Aperçu (le scan étant déjà fait, il n'est pas utile d'ouvrir HPScan)



ben non ça n'était pas le cas, d'où ce fil...  quand on appuyait sur le bouton "numériser" il y avait un message d'erreur comme quoi le mac n'était pas trouvé. Il fallait numériser à partir du mac et d'"Aperçu". Du moins pour ce qui concerne le HP Photosmart C4580

Avec Leopard ça marchait très bien, ça ne marchait plus avec snow Leopard.


----------



## r e m y (27 Novembre 2011)

Pinsonmimi a dit:


> ben non ça n'était pas le cas, d'où ce fil...  quand on appuyait sur le bouton "numériser" il y avait un message d'erreur comme quoi le mac n'était pas trouvé. Il fallait numériser à partir du mac et d'"Aperçu". Du moins pour ce qui concerne le HP Photosmart C4580
> 
> Avec Leopard ça marchait très bien, ça ne marchait plus avec snow Leopard.



ben chez moi avec SNowLeopard ça fonctionne toujours quand j'appuie sur le bouton sur l'imprimante (HP Photosmart C4580) et une fois le scan terminé (en arrière plan), l'image scannée s'ouvre automatiquement dans Aperçu


----------



## Pinsonmimi (27 Novembre 2011)

r e m y a dit:


> ben chez moi avec SNowLeopard ça fonctionne toujours quand j'appuie sur le bouton sur l'imprimante (HP Photosmart C4580) et une fois le scan terminé (en arrière plan), l'image scannée s'ouvre automatiquement dans Aperçu



alors peut-être qu'ils ont fait la rectif sur SL en même temps que LIon et c'est vrai que depuis je n'avais pas ressayé. De toute façon c'est une modif faite par Apple et non pas par HP puisque c'est Aperçu qui se lance et que perso je n'ai pas non plus changé les drivers HP depuis que ça ne marchait pas.

Maintenant reste toujours le problème de HPScan non utilisable et l'impossibilité de faire de l'OCR


----------



## r e m y (4 Mars 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> j'ai trouvé cette page du support HP (grâce à un contributeur des forums de discussion Apple)
> 
> Elle répond à mes interrogations.
> 
> ...




De retour sur ce fil car ma fille va acheter un MacBook Pro et il utilisera Lion préinstallé.

Or comme je l'indiquais en Août dernier, la page consacrée à cette imprimante chez HP indique que si on met à jour un Mac sous SnowLeopard vers Lion, alors on conserve l'usage des logiciels HP installés (dont HP Scan), par contre si on a un Mac sous Lion, on ne peut pas installer ces logiciels (le package fourni par HP ne s'installant que sous SnowLeopard) et il faut donc scanner directement depuis Aperçu ou depuis Capture d'image via les drivers inclus avec Lion.

Or moi, je préfère de loin HP Scan plutôt que de passer par les drivers inclus au système (plus de réglages possibles, possibilité de se créer plusieurs pré-réglages, etc....)

En allant sur la page HP je vois qu'ils parlent maintenant de HP Scan 3 (pour Lion)






Or ma version de HP Scan (sur mes Macs équipés de SnowLeopard) est la version 2.1.3.

Je ne trouve nulle part sur le site d'HP le moyen de télécharger HPScan 3 (pour l'installer sur le futur Mac de ma fille sous Lion)

Quelqu'un saurait où je peux trouver ce HPScan 3 ?? (et accessoirement s(il est compatible avec une HP C4580...)


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2012)

Je pense que tu parles de cela : http://download.cnet.com/HP-Precision-Scan/3000-2118_4-10059460.html


----------



## r e m y (4 Mars 2012)

Xondousan a dit:


> Je pense que tu parles de cela : http://download.cnet.com/HP-Precision-Scan/3000-2118_4-10059460.html



Merci de cette réponse ultra rapide mais... non ce n'est pas ça.

Ton lien renvoie vers un telechargement d'une mise à jour de HP Precision Scan (de version 1 vers 3).

Ce n'est donc pas HP Scan 3 et ce n'est de toutes façons qu'une mise à jour nécessitant d'avoir déjà la version 1 installée...(de plus après téléchargement et décompression de l'archive Stuffit auto-extractible, il s'agit d'une mise à jour pour MacOS 9)

Dommage

Je cherche encore (je vais essayer de telecharger le package de softwares fourni avec des imprimante HP plus récentes que la mienne. HPScan 3 s'y trouve peut-être et je testerai si ma C4580 est reconnue)


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> Dommage
> 
> Je cherche encore (je vais essayer de telecharger le package de softwares fourni avec des imprimante HP plus récentes que la mienne. HPScan 3 s'y trouve peut-être et je testerai si ma C4580 est reconnue)



Pour mettre ma C5380 j'ai dû supprimer tout ce qui avait trait à HP printers. La déconnecter du secteur et du port USB, redémarrer ma machine (Mac), re-connecter mon imprimante sur le secteur et en USB, ensuite laisser faire. Il me semble que j'ai du passer par les préférences système 

Depuis quand je veux scanner, c'est transfert d'image qui trouve ma C5380. Dans les préférences système, elle figure comme imprimante et scanner.


----------



## r e m y (4 Mars 2012)

Xondousan a dit:


> Pour mettre ma C5380 j'ai dû supprimer tout ce qui avait trait à HP printers. La déconnecter du secteur et du port USB, redémarrer ma machine (Mac), re-connecter mon imprimante sur le secteur et en USB, ensuite laisser faire. Il me semble que j'ai du passer par les préférences système
> 
> Depuis quand je veux scanner, c'est transfert d'image qui trouve ma C5380. Dans les préférences système, elle figure comme imprimante et scanner.



Oui c'est la procédure pour ne plus utiliser le logiciel HP Scan et scanner directement depuis Transfert d'image ou depuis Aperçu (en utilisant seulement les drivers HP fournis avec OS X)

Mais moi je préfère HP Scan qui propose bien plus d'options...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> Mais moi je préfère HP Scan qui propose bien plus d'options.



Ben, ils ont une mouture de retard  Lion, et M-Lion est en passe d'être lancé. Ils ont du pain sur la planche.

Avec Transfert d'image, j'ai du tester plein de paramètres avant de trouver la bonne résolution. C'est laborieux.


----------



## r e m y (4 Mars 2012)

Xondousan a dit:


> ...
> Avec Transfert d'image, j'ai du tester plein de paramètres avant de trouver la bonne résolution. C'est laborieux.



J'ai fait le même constat, c'est bien pour ça que je cherche à retrouver HP Scan pour Lion...


----------



## Pinsonmimi (20 Août 2012)

Alleluia !!!  Avec la mise à jour d'Apple d'il y a une semaine sur les imprimantes on peut enfin faire marcher le HP Photosmart C4580 en appuyant sur la touche "numérisation" du scanner... Plus de message d'erreur... 

Mieux vaut tard que jamais...


----------



## r e m y (22 Août 2012)

Bonne nouvelle! je vais vite aller tester ça...

(tu es passée à Lion?)


----------



## Pinsonmimi (22 Août 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> Bonne nouvelle! je vais vite aller tester ça...
> 
> (tu es passée à Lion?)



Je reste sous Lion 10.7.4, pas question de puma.

cela dit, faut pas rêver non plus : ça numérise bien automatiquement quand on appuie sur la touche "numériser" mais ça ouvre Aperçu.


----------



## r e m y (24 Août 2012)

Une nouvelle mise à jour des pilotes HP est disponible..... est-ce que la gestion du bouton "scanner" de l'imprimante a été conservée?


----------



## Pinsonmimi (25 Août 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> Une nouvelle mise à jour des pilotes HP est disponible..... est-ce que la gestion du bouton "scanner" de l'imprimante a été conservée?




Vu que ça marche sans cette mise à jour je ne vais pas chercher le bâton pour me faire  battre cela fait tellement longtemps que j'attendais que la fonction automatique du bouton numérisation remarche  

Par contre si tu tentes le coup tiens nous au courant de ce que ça donne


----------

